# grafik bewertungssites?



## steppenwolf (5. August 2002)

Hallo!

Ich wollte frage, ob es nicht ne seite gibt, auf der man seine grafiken, banner, webseiten etc. bewerten lassen kann?

(wenn nicht, dann wäre ich bei entsprechendem interesse dazu bereit, nen forum oder so was dafür zu machen...) 


mfg steppenwolf

http://www.ps4u.de ist irendwie blöd, da antwortet mir niemand


----------



## Christoph (5. August 2002)

vielleicht bald http://www.typografix.de

 *zucuttirüberschau*
*g*


----------



## Mythos007 (5. August 2002)

Check this out => *Battleforum*


----------



## Christoph (5. August 2002)

is ja mächtig viel los *g*


----------



## Storch (5. August 2002)

Kannst ja auch mal bei himon.de vorbeischauen, die dürften auch solch einen Bereich haben ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. August 2002)

> vielleicht bald http://www.typografix.de
> 
> *zucuttirüberschau*
> *g*



@ Hochi: *lacht*

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Weitere Info im Thread:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=21359


----------



## ex:change (5. August 2002)

http://www.gfx-inside.net (Nur Pics)
http://www.dynamic-design.de/forum/main.php (Websites, Battles, Pics)
Und wir suchen auf unserem Board auch noch Leute die fit sind, was GFX angeht.


----------



## steppenwolf (7. August 2002)

hab jetzt auch mal auf die schnelle nen kleines forum dafür aufgemacht:

http://www.gfx-bewertung.de

ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand von euch vorbeischaut!  
ich brauche noch dringend moderatoren  achja, user auch


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. August 2002)

*Viele Leere Boards !*

* sorry für  * 
Öhm,  mir stellt sich da spontan folgende Frage :

Warum nutzen ( fast ) alle das Bulletin Board oder eine davon modifizierte Variante? ( gibt doch genug Möglichkeiten eigne zu programmieren - meine so in Bezug auf Kreativbranche....)

WIEDER ONTOPIC:

Naja, sind scheinbar mindestens zwei schneller wie ich ich gewesen *smile*, aber naja, mein Projekt wird denoch gestartet, vielleicht eben einfach anders *nichts ausplaudert*
( Mitbewerber nicht scheut )

Vielleicht ist ja auch noch eine Kooperation in irgendeiner Form  möglich, konnte ziemliche Leere auf zwei der Boards finden  (?) *Satzzeichen zum aussuchen*

N.S. : Wollte ja gerne nur auf einem Board bleiben, aber der Vorschlag einer unabhängigen Mitglieder Jury vor Veröffentlichung von Threads ( Webseiten-Preview & Grafiken ) ist hier *leider* gescheitert. ( so verstehe ich das der Bedarf bei vielen , wie bei mir danach wächst "Ersatz" zu schaffen !!! )

_( Mods nehmt das nicht persönlich, wenn euch der/mein Beitrag nicht passt löscht Ihn gerne oder editiert - ist okay, aber bitte nicht "closen", weil der Rest der Mitglieder kann nichts dafür das ich freie Meinungsäußerung "auslebe" )_

MfG

Cutti


----------



## foxx21 (8. August 2002)

schon bald http://www.future-board.com

*biggger - better - faster *


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. August 2002)

deutsche foren kannst du eigentlich vergessen, 
es gibt eigentlich nur zwei boards wo man ein
ensprechenden skill findet, und diese beiden sind
im moment am umbaun.

bei dem einem board würdest du unter umständen nicht
rauf kommen, da nur leute mit einem "hohem" skill
reingelassen werden und bei dem anderen board muss
man sehen, wie es sich in zukunft aufbaut und wer
sich da so alles rumtreiben wird.

die boards die hier gepostet worden sind 
a) leer
b) skill-los
c) niveau los
d) eigenwerbung


----------



## skav (10. August 2002)

www.homepagebewertung.de


edit shiver:
link fixed.


----------



## freekazoid (11. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *deutsche foren kannst du eigentlich vergessen,
> es gibt eigentlich nur zwei boards wo man ein
> ensprechenden skill findet, und diese beiden sind
> ...



da muss ich smallb recht geben.
ich habe noch kein deutsches board gesehen (ausser die zwei) wo auch wirklich members aktiv sind die auch was drauf haben.

und naja...die pages die hier gepostet wurden...
sonst gibt es ein paar gute englische boards.


----------



## Christoph (12. August 2002)

> wo auch wirklich members aktiv sind die auch was drauf haben.


wers glaubt?


----------



## Quentin (12. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von steppenwolf _
> *hab jetzt auch mal auf die schnelle nen kleines forum dafür aufgemacht:
> 
> http://www.gfx-bewertung.de
> ...




*yeah,... das ist die richtige einstellung... *

ich könnt kotzen, aber zum glück hab ich mit der "gfx-szene" rolleyes: ) nix am hut...


----------



## Christoph (12. August 2002)

der könnt ja richtig mod werden bei tuts.de

*g*


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *
> wers glaubt? *



du kannst dich ja mal bei t0t blicken lassen, wenn es wieder
online geht, dann kannst du selbt urteilen, ob frauen
wie shiver oder männer wie rox dös oder sonnstwer was drauf haben


----------



## shiver (12. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *
> wers glaubt? *



ah, keine sorge, du bist nicht gemeint *hrhrhr*

und t0t.. lol!!!!

zum glück kennt ihr die richtig guten boards nicht *lach* *nochmehrlach* *gehässig grins* *sich troll*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. August 2002)

> zum glück kennt ihr die richtig guten boards nicht *lach* *nochmehrlach* *gehässig grins* *sich troll*



Wäre aber interresant, wenn man die kennen würde, weil vielleicht würde man Lust beklommen dort Member zu werden um etwas zu lernen.
Und wenn der Bedarf schon gedeckt ist (??) wer weiß ob dann noch Foren gegründet werden müssen?

Mein geplantes Konzept kann ich schneller "umstricken" als andere "Grafik" ausprechen können *nicht böse gemeint*.


N.S.: Habe mir zig Boards ( vielleicht die falschen ? , dann gebt mir gute LInks ) angesehen und war zu 80 % enttäuscht über die Postings oder die Qualität der Beiträge oder/und des Verfahrens.

Nur einstellen finde ich zuwenig....!

(Arbeitstechniken, Konzepte, etc. sind meiner Meinung nach effektiver)


----------



## shiver (12. August 2002)

na, tut mir leid, aber glaubst du wirklich, dass ich die guten links rausgebe???

weswegen?

damit da ratz-fatz auch alles genauso voller newbies, quengler, lamer und dummschwätzer ist wie der rest?


----------



## cocoon (12. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *na, tut mir leid, aber glaubst du wirklich, dass ich die guten links rausgebe???
> 
> weswegen?
> ...



Kann das ja irgendwie nachvollziehen, aber so elitäres Verhalten ist meines Erachtens auch nicht gerade sinnvoll. Es gibt bestimmt Möglichkeiten, ein Board "sauber", aber nicht exklusiv zu halten, um somit auch engagierten Usern die Möglichkeit zu geben, sich zu behaupten.
Ist letztlich eh Eure Sache, da Euer Forum.


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (12. August 2002)

Nichts gegen Newbies, schliesslich warst ja auch
mal einer :fin:
Aber gegenüber den anderen (lamern, dummschwätzer etc)
kannst du alles sagen, aber nichts gegen Anfänger....denn
es ist bimeich noch kein Gott vom Himmel gefallen, auch
du nicht shiver


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. August 2002)

Öhm, ja, deine Meinung ist wohl "all right", nehme an auch per PM nicht zu machen (?)!

Naja, meine ehrliche Meinung: "Müssen manche eben,



> newbies, quengler, lamer  und dummschwätzer



bleiben, weil Sie die Top-Secret Links nicht kennen!" 

Naja, ich kann damit leben....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






[edit]


> Es gibt bestimmt Möglichkeiten, ein Board "sauber", aber nicht exklusiv zu halten, um somit auch engagierten Usern die Möglichkeit zu geben, sich zu behaupten.



Ja, ich denke es gibt Möglichkeiten, die nicht mehr Arbeitaufwand bedeuten wie ein "normales" Board zu moderieren



> na, das hab ich ja nie behauptet. aber es gibt soooo viele boards für newbies und anfänger, da ist es meiner sicht nach nicht tragisch, eben diese anderen boards DICHT zu halten...



Zweiklassengesellschaft ! PROST MAHLZEIT !

Die guten ins Töpchen , die schlechten ins Kröpchen *oder so ähnlich*

*_...weiß net, aber irgendwie doch enttäuschend, von einer Community *lacht* (~) sowas zu hören..._*

(~)..wem der Schuh passt!


----------



## shiver (12. August 2002)

na, das hab ich ja nie behauptet. aber es gibt soooo viele boards für newbies und anfänger, da ist es meiner sicht nach nicht tragisch, eben diese anderen boards DICHT zu halten...


----------



## Scalé (12. August 2002)

Ihr tut grad so als wäre es ein muss in die "geheimen" foren zu kommen.

Wenn ihr besser werden wollt,
dann übt und lest handbücher und übt und übt.
Eine Mitgliedschaft in nem "guten" forum macht dich nicht besser.

Es sind andere Generationen,
die Leute sind schone in wenig länger aktiv.
Baut euch eure eigenen Communities,
wenn ihr unbedingt was geschlossenes haben wollt.
Selbst wenn shiver den Link rausrücken würde,
würden weder ihr noch ich uns in diese Communities einfügen können.
Also lasst es einfach.


Und vor allem,
wenn ihr merkt das der grafik Bereich nix für euch ist,
dann lasst die Finger davon.
So wie ich es auch getan habe.


----------



## shiver (12. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *
> 
> Zweiklassengesellschaft ! PROST MAHLZEIT !
> ...



gut möglich, hier aber meiner meinung nach angebracht.
wenn du rennfahrer bist, magst du auf dem hockenheim ring auch nicht mit fahranfängern rumgurken, so einfach ist das.


euer "community-geblubber" könnt ihr euch aber sparen, niemand wirft euch aus tutorials.de raus, hier gibt es aus genau diesem grunde keine "bewertungsforen"...


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (12. August 2002)

^hugh^

Muss wohl jeder selber wissen :-D


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. August 2002)

> Ihr tut grad so als wäre es ein muss in die "geheimen" foren zu kommen.



Es geht nicht unbedingt darum in die Foren reinzukommen, das ist falsch rübergekommen, sondern es geht darum, das die Foren die übrig bleiben ( wenn anndere Ihre Sektionen geschlossen haben ) einfach grottend schlecht sind.

Und die Frage war nur, wenn es wirklich gute Foren gibt, wären die eben interresant zu wissen!

Naja, aber ich bestehe nicht drauf - kein Problem-!

*(Nachträglich editiert *ich erkenne mich in diesem Punkt schuldig*)
*


----------



## Quentin (12. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *N.S.: Habe mir zig Boards ( vielleicht die falschen ? , dann gebt mir gute LInks ) angesehen und war zu 80 % enttäuscht über die Postings oder die Qualität der Beiträge oder/und des Verfahrens.*



liegt an obigem posting von steppenwolf 




> hab jetzt auch mal auf die schnelle nen kleines forum dafür aufgemacht:
> 
> http://www.gfx-bewertung.de




*JEDER* kann sich heutzutage ein forum einrichten, *IRGENDEIN* logo erstellen und sich *IRGENDEINE* forenstruktur zusammenkleistern... system wird nicht benötigt...

es gibt ja auch die fälle, wo leute von "besseren" (*rofl*) boards geflogen sind und dann ihre eigene community aufziehen... 

viele köche...


----------



## shiver (12. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quentin _
> *
> 
> es gibt ja auch die fälle, wo leute von "besseren" (*rofl*) boards geflogen sind und dann ihre eigene community aufziehen...
> ...



du meinst doch nicht etwa 5rums und konsorten??? (name absichtlich verfremdet *gg*)


----------



## Quentin (12. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *du meinst doch nicht etwa 5rums und konsorten??? (name absichtlich verfremdet *gg*)  *



wie könnte ich


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. August 2002)

*schäm, es nicht lassen kann*



> liegt an obigem posting von steppenwolf



Ohje, dann muss ich mich auch in die Schlange anstellen, weil ich ja auch soetwas (ähnliches) plane...

Naja, aber ich stehe dazu das ich ein schlechter Mensch bin    



> JEDER kann sich heutzutage ein forum einrichten, IRGENDEIN logo erstellen und sich IRGENDEINE forenstruktur zusammenkleistern... system wird nicht benötigt...



Das glaube ich sofort! Auch, wenn ich es nicht so recht kann (PHP), aber ich habe ja meine Programmiererin *sfg*....



> von "besseren" (*rofl*) boards



Okay, zugegeben "bessere" Boards ist schlecht gesagt, weil liegt ja nicht am Board, sondern an allem:

Community
Members
Mods
Admins
Beiträge
Layout
Design
Fachwissen

und so weiter, diese Liste ist sicherlich endlos fortsetzbar!


----------



## Quentin (12. August 2002)

checkliste "bessere boards":



> Community
> Members
> Mods
> Admins
> ...




checkliste 95% aller boards (grobe schätzung...)



> Mods
> Admins



inkls. ca 10 bis maximal 40 user die auch mal reinschauen, ev. icq buddies der mods/admins sind oder auch leutz die von anderen boards geflogen sind (welch teufelskreis)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. August 2002)

Wow, ist die Lage wirklich so schlimm?

Das nenne ich jetzt aber mal :

Krass!!!!

[edit]

Wo findet man die "Black-List", mit gebannten Members?

Wer/Ich will solche (schon) nicht in seinen/meinen Projekten!!! (?)

[/edit]


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. August 2002)

@shiv, das sind dann aber wohl keine deutschen boards oder?
wenn doch, dann muss ich nochmal auf die suche gehn


----------



## Quentin (12. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Wo findet man die "Black-List", mit gebannten Members?
> Wer/Ich will solche (schon) nicht in seinen/meinen Projekten!!! (?)*



denke nicht das du sowas finden wirst

1. tut sich diese arbeit niemand an
2. findet sich niemand der sich diese arbeit antut und auch von den anderen boards als "filter" anerkannt wird *g*
3. siehe 1 und 2 (wofür??)
*4. erkennt man dämliche user an ihrem auftreten *



> wenn doch, dann muss ich nochmal auf die suche gehn



na klar, wenn das so einfach wäre wären es ja nicht die "besseren boards" oder? *fg*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. August 2002)

@ Quentin:

Ohje, jetzt weiß ich was ich im Post vergesse hatte:








und / oder


----------



## freekazoid (12. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *
> wers glaubt? *



ehm...ja...um mich wieder runterzureden:

_ich zähle mich definitiv nicht zu den 'guten' oder denjenigern die 'was drauf haben'._

und das könnt ihr auch gern ernst nehmen, protokollieren oder sonstwo hinschreiben wo's euch passt...
...aber ich hab' deswegen jetzt auch nich vor mich irgendwie vor der grafischen elite zu verkriechen oder sonst was. warum auch?!!


----------



## axe van ecks (12. August 2002)

ich möchte micht jetzt hier nicht irgendwie als stresser oder miesmacher oder so aufführen, aber warum wollt ihr ....

(_keine sorge ich formulier das jetzt einfach mal so - mein aber nicht alle_  )

... eigentlich alle auf so "gute" boards???

Erstmal muss ich *Scalé* recht geben.... 

ihr tut so als oben es was besonderes ist irgendwo dazu zu gehören. Ich kann zwar niemandem sagen, dass seine Meinung falsch ist, aber ich kann sagen dass ich eine andere habe und die besser finde...

...ihr denkt wenn man sich mit "guten" Leuten, man selber besser wird..

... ich halte es im grundsatz so, dass ich mich nicht sonderlich abstresse um irgendwo dazuzugehören. Ich mach meine Bilder einfach um mich irgendwie auszudrücken und um mit meinem leben klar zu kommen... 

Für mich gilt der Grundsatz: *Ich kann den Leuten nur anbieten, nehmen müssen Sie schon selber....*

... aber "von nichts kommt nichts" deswegen treib ich mich auch auf manchen boards rum und lese tutorials und probier selber rum...

...wenn ihr aber unbedingt zu solch "guten" boards dazu gehören, dann übt, übt und übt und wenn ihr mal richtig gut seit, dann werdet ihr es daran merken, dass ihr sicher jedemanden von solchen boards kennlernt oder euch so jemand einlädt...


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. August 2002)

ganz einfach, wenn ich auf ein board komme, und ein
bild von mir poste kommt
"WOW, sieht ja genial aus", so, was soll ich damit anfangen?
dann will ich lieber von "guten" leuten hören, was sie meinen und
was man ändern kann, damit es besser wird, ist doch ganz einfach oder?
du willst doch auch ein lehrer haben der die arbeiten richtig 
korrigiert und nicht guckt wie viel du geschreiben hast und dir eine
2 gibt...
ist ein schlechter vergleich, aber so oder ähnlich musst du es dir vorstellen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. August 2002)

> ganz einfach, wenn ich auf ein board komme, und ein
> bild von mir poste kommt
> "WOW, sieht ja genial aus", so, was soll ich damit anfangen?
> dann will ich lieber von "guten" leuten hören, was sie meinen und
> was man ändern kann, damit es besser wird, ist doch ganz einfach oder?



Wow, mir scheint SmallB hat verstanden, was eigentlich auch ich meinte!!!!!


----------



## axe van ecks (12. August 2002)

@smallB

...das ist deine meinung ..

... wie gesagt ich mache dass um mich auszudrücken, dabei geht mir nicht darum ob irgendjemand, gut oder schlecht, sagt "wow - das ist geil" oder "bla bla - kann man noch verbesseren" ...

... mein leben ist nicht perfekt und deshalb werden auch nie irgendeins meiner bilder perfekt sein....

... meine bilder reflektieren meine gefühle, meine gedanken,... also macht es sinn dass sie irgendjemand benotet und in irgendeinem Verhältniss zu etwas anderem setzt??

... obs jemand gut oder schlecht findet hat für mich keine bedeutung... den ich mach das nicht für die leute, sondern für mich und dabei ist wichtig dass es mir gefällt.....

... aber wenn meine meinung irgendjemand gefällt / interessiert, dann freut es mich.... 

... ich spreche hier nur für mich allein, auf das was andere denken / meinen habe ich hier nicht rücksicht genommen....


----------



## freekazoid (12. August 2002)

auf irgend ne art und weise ist beides wichtig:

- dass es dir selbst gefällt und
- dass es auch anderen gefallen kann.

ich meine, was will ich mit nem bild das düster ist und aussieht als hätte jemand draufge... und das nur, weil er vielleicht grad ein schlechter tag gehabt hat? nööönöö...

aber schlussendlich will doch jeder - in jedem (lebens)bereis - die anerkennung erhalten die er braucht um sich gut zu fühlen.
viele machen das jetzt in unserem beispiel hier halt mittels gfx...was solls?
und darum kann ich beide meinungen(shivers' oder axe van ecks') verstehen.


----------



## shiver (12. August 2002)

ah, axe, ich versteh dich voll und ganz - ich denke man sollte das für sich und nicht für andere machen...

aber weisst du, wenn man was postet und man hört nur "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah geil wie geht das?", dann kotzt einen das an... ich sage jetzt nichts gegen newbies, aber manche sehen einfach nur die technische "rafinesse" sag ich mal, und kümmern sich nicht darum was man mit dem bild ausdrücken will... ich habe auch keine lust, 30 mal per pm die selbe frage zu beantworten (wie geht das²³???), da such ich mir dann eben ein ruhigeres plätzchen, wo sich die leute mit der arbeit anderer auch auseinandersetzen, oder wo man so ziemlich das gleiche level hat..


----------



## axe van ecks (12. August 2002)

kann dich verstehen shiver.... 

... denn so halt ich es auch. Im gegensatz zu anderen umgebe ich meistens nur mit 5-8 leuten von denen ich weiß, dass sie mich verstehen und die 10.000 anderen leute, die cool / lustig / special sein wollen interessieren mich nicht und dass zeige ich ihnen....

... damit ihr mich nicht falsch versteht bevor ich für mich entscheide ob jemand zu meinem freundeskreis gehört, oder nicht schau ich mir ihn / sie vorher schon an und stemple sie nicht, wie viele andere, schon im voraus ab.... aber das ist ein anderes thema


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. August 2002)

Ich finde den Aspekt : "Es für sich selber zu machen"
sehr gut und halte ihn auch für wichtig.
Andererseits verdienen andere damit Ihr Geld und möchten vorab einfach mal eine Meinung einholen und auch Fortbildung ist im gewissen Sinne ja Arbeit!
( Ich verdiene durch meine "Arbeiten" Geld, daher ist es nicht mehr viel privat! )

Aber eure Einstellung und Meinug gefällt mir, schön wenn man das ganze noch locker als, ich hoffe ich darf den Ausdfruck nutzen, _Hobby_ sehen kann!


----------



## Avariel (13. August 2002)

Also ich hab mich jetzt mal durch 4 Seiten von euren Argumentationen gequält   und ich muss sagen das meine Meinung eher so in der Mitte zwischen euch hängt. 

EINERSEITS
wärs cool, so ein Profiboard zu kennen, weil man einfach viel schneller lernt, wenn öfter mal jemand da ist, der einem nen Schubs in die richtige Richtung gibt.

ANDERERSEITS
wird dir Michael Schumacher (um Shivers Rennfahrer-Analogie von ein paar Seiten früher mal zu missbrauchen) dir auch nicht mal so kurz nen Powerslide beibringen, vor allem nicht wenn er weiß, dass deine 2000 Newbie-Brüder ab jetzt tröpfchenweise AUCH vorbeikommen, weil sie´s auch lernen wollen  


ABER
es fehlt wirklich ein Grafik-Board auf 'mittlerem Niveau', wo man auch was lernt. Es muss ja nicht gleich Shivers Profiboard sein, aber das, was man so im Moment an Grafikboards findet, ist wirklich bestenfalls schlecht und schlimmstenfalls völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (13. August 2002)

Genau richtig erkannt. Bin ich derselben
Meinung.
Zudem hab ich das Gefühl, dass wenn jemand
was auf dem Lurch hat, er die Boards 
schon aufspürt, oder ne Einladung durch
MundPropaganda erhält.

Gute Boards sind ja darum gut, weil dort
keine Anfänger rumhängen....wie schon mal
gesagt, gegen Anfänger hab ich absolut 
nichts (bin ja selber einer :-D) aber die
ollen jungen, welche sich mal eben PS über
Nacht von irgendwoher besorgt haben und morgen
dann schon ein eigenes Label rausbringen, die
kotzen mich an...bzw. die klauen mir den JOB!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. August 2002)

Ja, wenn ich mal Avariel zitieren darf:



> das, was man so im Moment an Grafikboards findet, ist wirklich bestenfalls schlecht und schlimmstenfalls völlig unbrauchbar.



Es geht mir ja auch nicht allenfalls nur/unbedingt um die Profiboards, sondern nur um ein Board wo nicht:

· 90-100 % der Mitglieder entweder den Modjob oder Admin mimmen
· 50 % "Null Ahnung" hat und nur rippt und so fort
· die Arbeit nonproffesionell mit "Cool" bewertet wird
. ..endlos fortseztzbar
· ....





> die
> ollen jungen, welche sich mal eben PS über
> Nacht von irgendwoher besorgt haben und morgen
> dann schon ein eigenes Label rausbringen, die
> kotzen mich an...bzw. die klauen mir den JOB!



Nett.... 

Also mein Lieferant hat sich geweigert nachts zu liefern..., da habe ich sogar 1 Woche auf PS 5.5 + Update auf 6.0 *ja habe noch keine 7.0* gewartet.....

Öhm, aber ernsthaft fragt, ob die Kiedies einem einen Job wegnehmen können und ob sie von der Branche und Klientelö überhaupt ernstgenmommen werden!

( Formel: 
Realisierung eines Projektes (Firma, Label, etc. ) = t > 1 Jahr * Geduld + Üben + Erfahruung sammeln...... + einige Unbekannte 
)


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (13. August 2002)

hmm...weiss ja nicht wie es in Germany ist,
aber hier machen so viele Leute NON-Proffesional 
WebDesign dass es einem der Kragen platzt.
Ob sie Erfahrung besitzen oder nicht, ist ein 
anderes Thema...aber sie bieten es halt als
Dienstleistung an, kassieren Kohle und unsereiner
ist/wird arbeitslos....so seh ich das :-/


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. August 2002)

Ja , anbieten tun es hier auch viele...

12 Jährige mit ner Firma sponsort bei Mama ( wirklich gesehen )!

Aber ich frage mich eben ernsthaft ob denen jemend eine Leistung abkauft, weil es sich zu mind. 75 % um Schrott handelt.

Naja und eine Dienstleistung bei einem Unternehmen einzukaufen, das sich am Rande der Grauzone/Legalität(~] befindet ist doch auch nicht ganz ohne Risiko!

(~) gehackte Software, gerippter Inhalt, etc...

Also, sicherlich ist Grafik, Design, Webart, etc. eine teure Sache, aber ich bin doch nicht blöde und kauf ein Schnäppchen bei nem Kiddie, nur weils günstig, aber eindeutig minderwertig ist.

( Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich, das Kiddies auch gute Leistung bringen, nicht das das "mist"verstanden wird )


Öhm .ist jetz doch reichlich  oder?


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Ja, wenn ich mal Avariel zitieren darf:
> 
> 
> ...


es gibt aber nicht wirklich andere deutsche boards, wo keines dieser
aspekte zum vorschein kommen



> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *
> Nett....
> 
> ...


die sache ist ja, das "kleine" firmen, die eine internet präsens 
erwerben wollen, denken nicht an die top designte und top durchdachte
seite, sondern nehmen "müll", in meinen augen zumindest ist es müll, und zahlen dann geld dafür, das kann es doch nicht sein oder?
wozu mach ich extra eine ausbildung in dem bereich, doch nicht dafür,
das am ende 12jährige warez kiddies ankommen, und "müll" seiten zum
niedrig preis raushauen.

und es ist so traurig, das viele unternehmen lieber ein schlechten
web auftritt nehmen, oder sich mal in der familie umhören


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (13. August 2002)

> und es ist so traurig, das viele unternehmen lieber ein schlechten



genau das wollte ich damit sagen :-/


----------



## freekazoid (13. August 2002)

once more 

ich kann verstehen was ihr meint. ich mach zwar keine ausbildung auf dem gebiet und hatte auch keine(ich > informatiklehrling), aber es stimmt dass viele kleinbetriebe ihre seite total 'vermüllen' lassen, nur weils günstig ist.

das ist tragisch, und es tut mir ach leid für diejenigen die wirklich was drauf haben und darunter fast untergehen.


----------



## Psyclic (13. August 2002)

lol, jmnd der heut zu tage noch webdesign ernsthaft machen will und davon leben möchte dem kann ich nur getrost mein beileid aussprechen.
mal abgesehen von der beschissenen wirtschaftslage ist der markt sowas von überlaufn etc..
ach es gibt millionen gründe aber des auch net das thema.

also wegen den ganzen tollen gfx communities...
is doch das selbe wie irgendwelche hirnies die sich mit ihren baskenmützen und ihren staffeleien in irgendwelche tollen cafes setzen und nur über ihren kunstschrott reden.

phuck em !

macht ihr das um zu irgendeiner gruppe zu gehören oder aus spass an der sache, und um etwas auszudrücken ?
naja ich denke 90 % machen´s weils trendy is nen kewler gfX roxx0r zu sein... whatever


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (13. August 2002)

> macht ihr das um zu irgendeiner gruppe zu gehören oder aus spass an der sache, und um etwas auszudrücken ?



Ich glaub das «Warum» brauchen wir hier nicht zu
disskutieren. Falls es Gründe sind wie du sie oben
genannt hast, dann hab ich mit den jeweiligen Leuten
ehh nie Kontakt :mosh:


----------



## freekazoid (13. August 2002)

ich glaube, diejenigen die das so machen aus den gründen wie sie psyclic genannt hat, das sins dann wohl die voll ultrakrassen oberleeten warezkiddies im alter zw. 12 und 15...

...wenn das noch lang so weiter geht, kann man den thread in das 'smalltalk'-forum schieben...


----------



## cocoon (13. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Psyclic _
> *
> is doch das selbe wie irgendwelche hirnies die sich mit ihren baskenmützen und ihren staffeleien in irgendwelche tollen cafes setzen und nur über ihren kunstschrott reden.*



ehm, was findest Du falsch daran, sich mit Kunst zu beschäftigen, oder zu zeichnen? Ich glaube vielen der hier beschriebenen "Kiddies" würde es - im Zuge einer gut gelingenden Grafik - gut tun, zeichnen zu lernen, sich mit klassischer Kunst zu beschäftigen, etc. Für viele besteht "Gfxlen" doch in erster Linie daraus, als "stylish" empfundene Bilder nachzuahmen. Dass u.U. hinter diesem "Style" (btw: "Welche Styles kennt Ihr?" ) reifliche Überlegungen stecken, nehmen die meisten sicher nicht wahr.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. August 2002)

Wird wohl immer mehr offtopic, aber ich naja...

Ohje, mir tut die Firma wirklich leid, die so dumm ist sich von einem "Fluffi" `ne Webseite zu machen.

Ehm, ich meine das ist doch so krank wie einen garagengepflegten Neuwagen auf den Schrottplatz zu verlangen.

Naja, dann ist die Leistung aber nichts mehr wert, dann kann mein seine Webseiten und Grafiken auch auf dem Flohmarkt feil bieten *traurig, traurig*

Ich meine ich bin zwar auch kein Profi, aber auch kein Scriptkiddie 
( bin aus dem Alter wohl auch raus ), aber immerhin, kenne ich auch die Grundlagen und versuche meine Grafiken ohne rippen, Hilfeschreie alà :" Kann mir mal einer...", Layerklatschen & Filtermix hinzubekommen.

Naja...!


----------



## X-trOn (14. August 2002)

Wow meine Meinung über manche Leute hier hat sich echt rapide verschlechtert

*sich traurig wieder troll*

Greatz
X-trOn


----------

